# Oh no....not another newbie ...



## ajs (Jan 19, 2009)

.

 fraid so.....now what have i done.

 regards 
ajs


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to wildcamping


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello and a big welcome to someone else from Worcestershire, few hundred more of us and we'll out number the northeners. 

Hope you enjoy being here.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wild side you will need a lot of members from down south to beat us northerners  it will take 2 southerners to make one from up here only kidding welcome . come on all us northern oykes back me up . ps i will accept backers from west of the pennines if i have to


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2009)

sadmin said:


> Welcome to wildcamping




sheeeet... that's one scary avitor...you all like this 





			
				woof-wubbleue said:
			
		

> Hello and a big welcome to *someone else from Worcestershire, few hundred more of us and we'll out number the northeners*.



life (as we know it) doesn't exist north of stafford ....does it .. i'm tooo scared to venture up there to find out 

... pennines ... are they north of stafford 



 regards
ajs


----------



## TWS (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, this is a really good site, with loads of helpful members, welcome aboard.

Tom


----------



## Trevor (Jan 19, 2009)

AJS Welcome aboard matey.


> sheeeet... that's one scary avitor...you all like this


No just that Mandrake fellow.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 19, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the wildys
(mad bunch that they are)

Does your handle give away signs of a misspent youth
I had The Matchless equivalent
those were the days!

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 19, 2009)

ajs said:


> sheeeet... that's one scary avitor...you all like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get yourself up north we dont bite, well not always. ps did you see american werewolf in london its lovely on the moors i wild camp there a lot. love a full moon.


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2009)

wrath said:


> Welcome to the wildside
> I trust you will enjoy
> if not come north




 kinbell...strokeonbent is up north anall then 



			
				peeez said:
			
		

> Does your handle give away signs of a misspent youth
> I had The Matchless equivalent
> those were the days!



ahha yes indeedie...you still a bryker now  

 yes.. i admit it... i'm a born again striker ... (nothing to do with my initials though)..
 ("_you would think that when yer reach 60 one would have aquired a bit of sense")_...mother to son last week
 
stated again after a 35 year lay-off some 6 years ago with a virago...

 12 month later i treated myself to 1 of these...... scary fairy this 1 













 she lives in a box van and is towed most places i go in the m/home 


any more of you lot have a bike on the back... in yer garage, or on a trailer????



 regards
ajs


----------



## lenny (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome ajs, nice van ,nice bike,look forward to seeing you all up Norf

BTW  Where on earth is Worcester


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 20, 2009)

***** said:


> Welcome to the wildside
> I trust you will enjoy
> if not come north



stoke on trent (up north ????) mmmmm thinking about that but as its you  i will let you be a honorary northerner 1st class


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

.


 thanks all fer yer welcomes'....nice to fall into a friendly place

now then...a few thingies 

 wusser is 1/2 way between burnigum and brissol j7M5  *(luddites)* 

i have been "upnorff" a lot...world tour of Scotland last October (bike pic taken on trip)

and i've been darn sarth anall... tavistock area for new year week

in between bits...yep... been there anall...in the van on me bike or in the cage 

anyhoo... i wus wondering ..like yer do... iffin you have a "I'm going here/there... wana cum?" section 

 if not.. where do you post up where your off to, so's others can meet up with you ... 
and where then do you post up reports on where you have been, so tothers have an idea re iffin it would suite them 

regards
ajs


 Oh... and btw... you may have gathered by now i'm dispepsic


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Jan 20, 2009)

*Welcome aboard*



			
				sheeeet... that's one scary avitor...you all like this .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Naah - some of us are really ugly
> 
> Welcome aboard - it's strange but fun!!


----------



## lenny (Jan 20, 2009)

*Meets & gatherings*

Hiya ajs

*anyhoo... i wus wondering ..like yer do... iffin you have a "I'm going here/there... wana cum?" section *

We have three meets planned this year so far

1.  The Scottish Meet

2.  The Whitehouse Farm Meet

3. The Hayfield Meet

Go to Forums index and look under Meets and gatherings for details, I would think meets 2 and 3 might suit you for distance


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

mandrake said:


> get yourself up north we dont bite, well not always. ps did you see american werewolf in london its lovely on the moors i wild camp there a lot. love a full moon.




 yeh... had reports about you barnslyites 

 regards
aj


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

lenny said:


> Hiya ajs
> 
> *anyhoo... i wus wondering ..like yer do... iffin you have a "I'm going here/there... wana cum?" section *
> 
> ...



 i fank you for that.... blind as a bat me... didn't spot the section

have now... but... what a trawl to find the relevant detail 

fancy the scottish 1... i need to get back up there to finish off a few rides
stayed in jedborugh in september for a week but had 3 days of perperpressipitttation... the wet stuff 

 so i may just combine the 2

 regards
aj


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 20, 2009)

ajs said:


> kinbell...strokeonbent is up north anall then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heres another forum members blackbird www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4517&highlight=birdbox


----------



## sozucantparkere (Jan 20, 2009)

This is the only site i really bother with, welcome, do you know anything about battery relay switchover boxes ? mines knackered and need a better one, oh and by the way i have a really good recipe for wild mussels,........park round the back of old folks homes well safe.     and so TENDER.cheers then


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

messenger 2.5td said:


> heres another forum members blackbird www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4517&highlight=birdbox




 i know him well... pairtrays... we both use the IXXRA blackbird forum

nice fella... shame about the colour of his bike though... cackblack... very slow colour

 regards
ajs


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2009)

sozucantparkere said:


> This is the only site i really bother with, welcome, *do you know anything about battery relay switchover boxes ? mines knackered and need a better one*, oh and by the way i have a really good recipe for wild mussels,........park round the back of old folks homes well safe.     and so TENDER.cheers then



sorry... i only found out what a spanner was last week ... haven’t tried using 1 yet though  not sure how to hold it 

 regards
ajs


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 20, 2009)

sozucantparkere said:


> This is the only site i really bother with, welcome, do you know anything about battery relay switchover boxes ? mines knackered and need a better one, oh and by the way i have a really good recipe for wild mussels,........park round the back of old folks homes well safe.     and so TENDER.cheers then



Hi. What is it you need to know or what are you trying to achieve, i.e. direct replacement or modding your system.

I would suggest that it might be a good idea to start a new thread in "motorhome problems" as it will get more notice that way.


----------



## fairways18 (Jan 22, 2009)

ajs said:


> i know him well... pairtrays... we both use the IXXRA blackbird forum
> 
> nice fella... shame about the colour of his bike though... cackblack... very slow colour
> 
> ...




Hey.....I heard that....


----------

